# Horse Poops CONSTANTLY



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Assuming she has an otherwise clean bill of health, no worms, no bad teeth, etc.
Some horses simply process their anxiety via their digestive system. She seems to be this type of horse. Instead of showing her anxiety outward, she keeps it inside and it comes out the other end (her tension release). 
Is she new to her surroundings or is this something that has been ongoing for a very long time? Changing her diet will not take away the stress so I think perhaps if she is newer to her surroundings it is best to take it slowly with her when she is being intorduced to something new. Dont throw too much at her at once to see if she settles down.
There are some herbal remedies for this type of problem, but I would have her checked out thoroughly by your vet first to make sure she doesnt have any internal issues: Example: she could perhaps have ulcers and riding her is upsetting her system. Talk to your vet.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, I would say it's "just" nerves. Though if she is that nervous all the time, I would begin to wonder about ulcers. Does she have normal stool when not being ridden?


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Her poop is otherwise normal. She also pees a lot on the trail too and her head is carried high. So I'm assuming it's nerves?:-(


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The peeing thing isn't all that normal. Well, I guess it's normal for _some_ horses, but I've not found it to be all that common. Is she a hussy of a mare?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, I vote nerves as well.

Casper's a nervous, watery pooper too, when we're somewhere unfamiliar. Which for him, is pretty much every place on the planet! :-x


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

How can I get her over this? Its embarassing and gross lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

The only way that _might_ get her over it is constant exposure -theoretically, she'd eventually get used to it and relax. Daughter's horse is a lot like yours - get her under saddle and the poop/gas factory kick into overdrive. It's a little embarassing, but harmless. It does make daughter's horse the butt of a lot of jokes, though...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Another vote for nerves._

_Really, you should be happy she is pooping, because the alternate could be deadly._


----------

